# Scopes



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Tomorrow I am booked to have a gastrocolonoscopy, and I am trying to drink the colyte ####, however, I just can't get this stuff down at all. If anyone has any suggestions for me I would really apreciate it. I have tried mixing it but nothing seems to help. HELP!


----------

